# Jury takes case of former Duxbury cop charged with assaulting girlfriend, a Milton co



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Jury takes case of former Duxbury cop charged with assaulting girlfriend, a Milton cop *

Posted 6 hour(s) ago 
After hearing closing arguments Wednesday, a Norfolk Superior Court jury heard began deliberating in the trial of a former Duxbury police officer who allegedly held a gun to the head of his girlfriend, a Milton police officer, and threatened to kill her.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Jury takes case of former Duxbury cop charged with assaulting girlfriend, a Milto*

Knowing Sean personally, I'll reserve my judgement on this until I see the facts come out in court. Not that I use legal standards for my own personal jugements of people, but he'd be the last person you'd ever have expected this from. One of the most laid back people I've ever met.


----------

